# [SPN] Sikhs Barred From Oregon And Pennsylvania Schools?



## Sikh News Reporter (May 14, 2009)

Sikh Philosophy Network Community Bulletin

	For unsubscription information, please see the bottom of this email

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!

This edition an intresting blend of topics for your perusal. We hope you enjoy them.

Featured Topic:
Sikhs Barred from Oregon and Pennsylvania Schools
Snapshot: Quote: Oregon Statute § 342.650
“No teacher in any public school shall wear any religious dress while engaged in the performance of duties as a teacher.”

To read and reply please Click Here.

Gurfateh,


Sikh Philosophy Network
Visit Sikh Philosophy Network
Daily Hukumnama
Gurmat Vichaar Project
Download Sikhism Toolbar
Gurbani MP3 Downloads
Book Store
Meet Forum Leaders
Invite Your Friends
Contact Us
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today's Date: 15-05-2009

Activity since: 06-05-2009
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

View all new content here: http://www.sikhphilosophy.net

-- Threads posted most recently --

Title: "Navigation Menu Suggestions" 
Thank ...
(Date Posted 14-05-2009 by Soul_jyot)
 o 3 Replies, 46 Views, Last Post: 06:59 AM, 15-05-2009 by Aman Singh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25022

Title: "Is Sikhism A Pantheistic/Panentheistic Religion?" 

(Date Posted 14-05-2009 by aad0002)
 o 12 Replies, 21 Views, Last Post: 10:53 AM, 14-05-2009 by aad0002
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25021

Title: "Is Sikhism A Pantheistic/Panentheistic Religion?" 
Tejwant ...
(Date Posted 14-05-2009 by aad0002)
 o 21 Replies, 157 Views, Last Post: 05:06 AM, 15-05-2009 by aad0002
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25020

Title: "Is This View Offensive to Sikhs?" 
I ...
(Date Posted 14-05-2009 by Sa'ad)
 o 8 Replies, 69 Views, Last Post: 10:06 PM, 14-05-2009 by Sa'ad
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25019

Title: "Don't Turn Down God" 
My ...
(Date Posted 14-05-2009 by mahanbir singh)
 o 5 Replies, 68 Views, Last Post: 06:37 AM, 15-05-2009 by mahanbir singh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25018

-- Threads with the most replies --

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 
Dear ...
(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 591 Replies, 33679 Views, Last Post: 09:45 PM, 09-05-2009 by vsgrewal48895
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828

Title: "How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?" 
Sat ...
(Date Posted 12-04-2006 by randip singh)
 o 555 Replies, 12711 Views, Last Post: 06:23 PM, 11-05-2009 by jasbirkaleka
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8550

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 

(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 545 Replies, 29515 Views, Last Post: 01:20 PM, 11-12-2008 by randip singh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=23665

Title: "Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself." 
Please ...
(Date Posted 07-01-2008 by Sikh80)
 o 440 Replies, 29571 Views, Last Post: 08:06 AM, 07-03-2009 by onewithinall
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19100

Title: "Creation in Islam" 
Christians ...
(Date Posted 03-08-2007 by azizrasul)
 o 435 Replies, 24258 Views, Last Post: 02:03 AM, 17-02-2009 by shearwater
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532

-- Threads with the most views --

Title: "Sikhism And Tattoos" 
pk70 ...
(Date Posted 19-02-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 43734 Views, 225 Replies, Last Post: 10:42 AM, 16-10-2008 by aad0002
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015

Title: "Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?" 
Spiritual ...
(Date Posted 12-07-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 33300 Views, 329 Replies, Last Post: 07:12 AM, 28-02-2009 by BhagatSingh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981

Title: "Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen" 
Let ...
(Date Posted 18-02-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 32024 Views, 54 Replies, Last Post: 09:40 PM, 11-06-2008 by Aman Singh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002

Title: "Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments" 
Gurfateh ...
(Date Posted 02-10-2005 by rsingh)
 o 30786 Views, 3 Replies, Last Post: 01:30 PM, 25-08-2008 by avinash kaur
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5653

Title: "Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith" 
A ...
(Date Posted 06-08-2004 by Rajs)
 o 30573 Views, 316 Replies, Last Post: 10:09 PM, 09-04-2009 by aad0002
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=470

-- Threads with no replies yet --

Title: "Water Conservation" 
http://www.ecoindia.com/education/water-conservation.html ...
(Date Posted 14-05-2009 by kds1980)
 o 26 Views
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25017

Title: "Green Revolution' Trapping India's Farmers In Debt" 
'Green ...
(Date Posted 14-05-2009 by kds1980)
 o 42 Views
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25016

Title: "The Cancer Train" 
Every ...
(Date Posted 13-05-2009 by Aman Singh)
 o 36 Views
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25005

Title: "Guru Amar Das Ji" 
please ...
(Date Posted 12-05-2009 by harneetkaur)
 o 26 Views
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25002

Title: "Vibrant strokes!" 
Here ...
(Date Posted 10-05-2009 by kiram)
 o 37 Views
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24985
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
FORTHCOMING EVENTS 			SPN Calendar of Events:
to view the calendar, click the link below:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Single Day Events

15-05-2009:
 o SAT KIRIN KAUR Blessings Tour Southall UK - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=360&c=1

16-05-2009:
 o Panth, Rahit & I - Origin, Development & Relevance - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=355&c=1
 o PANTH, RAHIT AND I Sikh Research Institute San Antonio TX, USA - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=359&c=1
 o SAT KIRIN KAUR Blessings Tour London area UK - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=362&c=1
 o SAT KIRIN KAUR Blessings Tour West Ealing UK - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=363&c=1

Ranged Events

28-06-2009:
 o (06-28 --> 07-12) SIDAK - Faith Courage Discipline - Sikh Research Institute San Antonio Texas US - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=342&c=1

Recurring Events

16-05-2009:
 o (05-16-2009/12-26-2009) NAAD YOGA CLASSES - Southall, UK - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=347&c=1
()

11-04-2009:
 o (04-11-2009/06-28-2009) New York City Cruise REGISTER Gursikh Speed Meeting June 27 - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=346&c=1
()


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTICS:
We have had the following activity since 06-05-2009 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 83 New Members
 o 54 New Threads
 o 405 New Posts
 o 0 New Polls


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions
and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".
Currently, community updates are sent weekly.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.


----------

